# Are you successful harvesting at a good time?



## ifsixwasnin9 (Aug 25, 2012)

What kind of smoke do usually end up with after harvesting? Mostly body or mostly head? I can't figure out when to harvest. My triches stay clear for months (been clear since mid-June or so) and that's as mature as they get and produce poor results.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

What  strain are you growing?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

I run mine till they are about 10% to 25% amber.

What are you feeding them? Could be to much N and this could delay them maturing.


----------

